# New Lasiodora Parahybana not eating



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I recently bought a SalmonPink Birdeater, it was delivered on friday morning by Royal Mail, I put it in its tank with about 2 inches of substrate, a bark hide and a small water bowl, it has a small heat mat under one half of the floor, its only around 2 inches big so its not very old.
Anyway I've read that they eat like bins and never refuse food, well mine has, I tried it on locusts and crix of different sizes incase they were too big/small and it wont take them, all my other T's ate really well when they were young and only my Chile has stopped because of age.
Does it need time to settle like my snakes and lizards, or could there be a problem?


----------



## Prestey (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe its just close to moulting and that is why it isnt eating. They are pretty good eaters when not moulting. 

As for having a settling in period, I dont think they are really complicated enough to have such requirements, after all they are only arthropods, they just walk about and find an enclosure to web up, or a suitable place to burrow. _L. parahybana _are especially hardy as well...I have knocked mine about all over the place (accidently of course) and they have been fine...I even managed to bury one once.

Unless it is ill the reason it isnt eating is probably that it is approaching a moult.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

yeah sounds like a moult approaching to me aswell, just give it a few days afterwards and watch it go, like a fat kid in a doughnut shop


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

cool, thanks people, I'll leave it a few days see what happens.


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Any news on your spider? has it had a moult yet?


----------



## Red (Sep 23, 2006)

hi prior to shedding the other night my salmon pink did not eat for about 3 weeks.
now he has shed he looks brand new and knowing him very hungry .
just make sure you always have fresh water availible for your spider he should be fine .
:smile:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry, i have only just seen the replies
Penny: no,no moult yet and it still hasnt eaten, i actually gave it a small locust about an hour ago and it raised its front legs then walked away, i'll take the locust out before going to bed and maybe try again in a few days.
Red: it has its water changed every day so no problems there.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi
As already mentioned it could be up for a molt. I wouldnt worry 2 much just yet. How big are the food items your feeding? I have several T's who wont eat locusts or black crickets. All they will eat are brown crickets or pinky mice lol and even then I had to play around with the sizes. Just make sure it has clean water and when its ready it will munch up those cricks in no time. I have had several L Parahybana from slings to just over 7-8 inches in diameter and have seen all kinds of behaviour. Just out of curiosity what is the temp and humidity in the tank? What substrate are you using?
Hope it sheds soon.
Take care

Tarantulas 2 many to list
New editions-T.blondi slings
Snakes
Chameleons and babies
Amphibians
Scorpions
Cichlids 
Carp


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

try it on some liver. if it is coming up to moult, theres no chance of the liver attacking if the spider is hungry lol


----------

